# Harry Wolfe Park?



## Dandaman (Apr 29, 2006)

Has anybody fished Harry Wolfe Park up by Plain City? It's near 42 and 33. I'm working on the other side of the road and I never see anybody hardly fish it. I'm just dying to hear something. Thank you bro's!!


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Dandaman

I live right around the corner from there. I dont fish it much but it has bass, gills, crappies, cats and carp in there. Ive never caught anything in there that was too big or worth talking about. It fills with weeds once the weather warms up and if the TWP. doesn't treat it they over run the place. Have heard there are nice bass in there ya just never see them caught when you don't spend much time there.  

By the looks of things, there going to be working on that stretch for a while.

Sowbelly


----------



## joshie126 (Mar 30, 2006)

i just work down the road ive went down there and caught some nice size bass and some crappies


----------

